# HELP: SONY DVD RW DW-G120A is not supporting MoserBaer DVDs!



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi guys!

I got *SONY DVD RW DW-G120A* DVD Writer yesterday!
But I faced one strange problem!
Its writing local DVD w/o ne problem but whenever I try to write *MoserBaer* DVD, its giving ERROR:

*Illegal Disc*

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/2055/newpicture1vv.jpg

What can be the reason behind the problem?  
Is the problem in the DVD Writer itself or Sony DVD Writer doesnt support MoserBaer DVDs?  

Pls help me guys, I'm very disappointed with this Writer...


----------



## unvisible (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a feedback:

Sony DVD writers suck

Liteon rocks


----------



## mohit (Feb 10, 2006)

unvisible said:
			
		

> Just a feedback:
> 
> Sony DVD writers suck
> 
> Liteon rocks



dude nobody asked for your opinion here. instead of solving his problem you are giving him feedback .. well please dont simply post for the heck of it man. why dont u stick to the topic ??


----------



## drvarunmehta (Feb 10, 2006)

unvisible said:
			
		

> Just a feedback:
> 
> Sony DVD writers suck
> 
> Liteon rocks


Haha, the jokes on you buddy. Sony's nothing but a rebadged Liteon.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 10, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> unvisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol , drvarunmehta is right . Sony and liteon are same ppl use liteon firmware updates on their sony drives and vice versa.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 10, 2006)

@unvisible: You are already on a warning. If you make useless posts such as the one you made here, that Warning can and will be changed into a permanent ban so please watch what you say.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 10, 2006)

lol! everyone posting about unvisible's comments, someone look into vishal's problem! 

hey vishal, its the first time i'm seeing this problem till today all i've faced is that samsung drives produce coasters wid moserbaer cdr/rws. try a firmware update if you can. cdfreaks.com should be it i guess. hafnt hit on this site for quite sometime now.


----------



## unvisible (Feb 10, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Sony's nothing but a rebadged Liteon.



SOny's nothing but a **** copy of Liteon.In most of the forums I found posts  which says SOny had many problems .

ANd @ vishal 

DOnt use Moserbaer Media they suck.Use SOny optical media always.

And use Deepburner instead of Nero .
*www.deepburner.com/


----------



## drvarunmehta (Feb 10, 2006)

Very few people have had problems with Sony drives. Which forums are you talking about?

MoserBaer is one of the best and most reliable makers of optical media.
And for your kind information, Sony dosen't make optical media. They source it from MoserBaer, put their own name on it and charge a premium.

What makes this Deepburner better than Nero? No one has even heard of it. Nero rocks. Why do you think all drives come bundled with Nero rather than other software?


----------



## mohit (Feb 10, 2006)

hey vishal i just got this same dvd-rw for myself an hour back and i got moser baer pro dvd's for myself .. i burned a dvd and i did not face any probs buddy .. maybe your writer is defective. i am using nero 7. 

i am posting a screenshot to make u beleive that i am using the same dvd-rw i.e SONY DVD RW DW-G120A .

see this,
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/8659/untitled3uk.th.jpg


btw does anybody know from where can i download the latest firmware for this drive ??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 10, 2006)

thnx guys!

@infra_red_dude
thnx buddy!

I also found the same site while googling yesterday and didnt find ne firmware upgrade for this model!

I think its new and there is no upgrade for it...

*[EDIT]*

@mohit
I'm surprised man!

Why its not working for me?
All other medias r working fine but not MoserBaer!

And I also searched on net and found many reviews about the same that MoserBaer media doesnt work for this model!

I'm using Nero 6. May be thats the reason behind this problem!
I'll try Nero 7 asap.

*[/EDIT]*


----------



## mohit (Feb 10, 2006)

and vishal do confirm if you are using Moser Baer DVD-R or DVD+R ??? I am using DVD-R 8X and it is working perfectly.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Feb 10, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> drvarunmehta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not true in all cases. I own a Sony DRU 810A which is Benq DW 1640 rebadged. I've crossflashed it to a BenQ so I can run BenQ QSuite.

To the original poster - you have just come across a bad(rejects)/fake/incompatible batch of discs. It's time to dump them and move on. Cut your losses, and be wary of what you get and where you get it from next time. OR, if you're lucky you could sell them to some sucker. Also, they may work fine in another drive.


-Keith


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 10, 2006)

@mohit
Mine was also DVD-R 8x Disc...

@Keith Sebastian
First I also thought the same and then I purchased nother MoserBaer DVD from other shop, but the result was same!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Feb 11, 2006)

This time, buy from another shop. Also try burning these discs with another burner. If nothing else works, move on to DVD+R's.


----------



## mohit (Feb 11, 2006)

@vishal
did u try burning the moser baer dvd's using nero 7 ?? i dont think the fault lies with the media.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 11, 2006)

@drvarunmehta
As I mentioned in my last post, I purchased the other DVD from different shop but no benefit!

@mohit
I don't hv Nero7 but I'm currently d/l ing it and will post the result asap...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 11, 2006)

I d/l ed Nero 7 from net and the result was same!

My DVD Writer still giving same ERROR for MoserBaer disc.

All other medias, like Sony, Samsung r working fine but the problem is only with MoserBaer DVDs...

@mohit
can u pls tell me the firmware version of ur DVD writer?
mine saying *MYS1*...


----------



## phatratt (Feb 11, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> *All other medias, like Sony, Samsung r working fine but the problem is only with MoserBaer DVDs...*
> 
> @mohit
> can u pls tell me the firmware version of ur DVD writer?
> mine saying *MYS1*...



you must have bought a bad/defective batch of madia.


----------



## mohit (Feb 11, 2006)

@vishal
the firmware of my drive is MYS2 .. looks like u need a firmware upgrade dude. but i could not find any firmware upgrades for this model even after a lot of searching and i am just lucky that i got the drive with updated firmware.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Feb 11, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> My DVD Writer still giving same ERROR for MoserBaer disc.



Post the media code for the Moser Baer India (MBI) dvd's that you're trying to burn.

Pop in a MBI disc, use Nero Info Tool and check for Manufacturer ID under Disc tab.

Is this code same for MBI discs that you've sourced from different stores? If yes, then there might be a compatibility issue.

Solutions - 

Update firmware and hope the new firmware has an updated write strategy for your offending discs.

Don't use MBI discs.   

-Keith


----------



## mohit (Feb 11, 2006)

*img377.imageshack.us/img377/6120/untitled7re.th.jpg

thats the info of the MBI disc i am using. do compare it with yours. also here is a screenie of complete info of my drive .. hope it helps.

*img377.imageshack.us/img377/7992/untitled3ui.th.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 11, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> @vishal
> the firmware of my drive is MYS2 .. looks like u need a firmware upgrade dude. but i could not find any firmware upgrades for this model even after a lot of searching and i am just lucky that i got the drive with updated firmware.


Got it!

That was the reason behind all this problem!
Mine DVD writer firmware version is *MYS1* and urs is *MYS2*...

So now the solution is to upgrade the firmware!
But how? As u said there is no firmware upgrade available on net, even I searched too...

Is there ne way to extract/save the firmware from urs DVD writer using ne s/w and then u can upload that on a host and then I'll be able to upgrade mine writer using that upgrade?

Now u r my last hope!!!


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 12, 2006)

MAn...Write DVDzz...Wit Ulead Burn Now..Coz Nero 7 Suxx..


----------



## mohit (Feb 12, 2006)

@chindi_chor 
its not a software problem. dont post anything u feel like without even reading the whole topic.

and what makes ulead brun now better than Nero ? Nero rocks. Why do you think all drives come bundled with Nero rather than other software?


----------



## anilthomas26 (Feb 12, 2006)

*same problem as vishal's*

my firmware is also MYS1.....

anyone found any upgrades  ? ??  ? ?


----------



## harsh bajpai (Feb 12, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> @chindi_chor
> its not a software problem. dont post anything u feel like without even reading the whole topic.
> 
> and what makes ulead brun now better than Nero ? Nero rocks. Why do you think all drives come bundled with Nero rather than other software?



absolutely correct.

@chindi_chor
I've been using nero for writing DVD's for more or less 2 years now and it never gave me any problems that too on sony dvd writers on Moserbaer DVD's, they are always my first choice. Nero is one of the most popular Burning softwares and there are plenty of people who'd support that. You may run a poll if you want. 8)


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 12, 2006)

Chindi_Chor said:
			
		

> MAn...Write DVDzz...Wit Ulead Burn Now..Coz Nero 7 Suxx..



It would be better if you keep your personal choices away in a query thread. Irrelevant replies in a thread on a regular basis wont be tolerated and stict actions would be taken if it is repeated once again any time soon.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 26, 2006)

OK guys!!!!!

Finally I managed to write MoserBaer DVD in my DVD writer!

The problem resided in the firmware, so I searched today for the latest firmware and found latest firmware *MYS3*  

Only 1.2 MB size and very easy to use!

Download here

mohit! r u listening


----------



## mohit (Feb 26, 2006)

hey vishal .. thanks for the link. .i am downloading it now and will upgrade my firmware also to the latest version. and good to know that your problem is rectified


----------



## KHUBBU (Feb 26, 2006)

I too have the same DVD writer, I have burnt 3-4 Moser Baer Pro w/o any prob but last week my friend gave me a Moser Baer Pro DVD to burn, it gave the "Disc at once" error. 

How come it supported earlier and now its giving this error?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Mar 11, 2006)

Problem solution at 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=39385

gentlemen do try searching a bit harder before giving up.... the drive mentioned here is the OEM of the Liteon super allwrite SHM 165p6s... a digit gold award winner... I couldnt get the liteon drive so I went for the SONY instead... I do agree with unvisible that certain sony drives have "sucked".... but that was b'coz thay were using rebranding Benq drives at that point of time... now they have returned to Liteon and I am glad... MYS3 is the adaptation of the latest Liteon upgrade... also if you like you can force a liteon firmware program... the drive mechanics and electronics are the same and people have done this in the past... only prob is that it voids ur warranty....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 19, 2006)

A NEW Firmware is available for this DVD Writer "*DW-G120A*" here.


----------



## mohit (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks for the update vishal ..downloading now .. did u upgrade yours and any idea what fixes are there in the new firmware ???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah! me too upgaraded my DVD Writer with this update  

I read somewhere that this update improves the stability and performance of the drive


----------



## rk (Apr 19, 2006)

what is difference between MYR3 and MYS3
shown in=
*www.cdr.cz/dvd_rekordery/sony/dwg120a.html


----------

